# Hello.. I'm new member



## aeroorigami (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,... I'm a new member..
My hobbies is paper model... May be I can share about it on this forum ...if accepted... Thank you for welcome


----------



## mike6187 (Feb 8, 2011)

newbie here too.  can you post some of your paper models? sounds interesting


----------



## Hobbyholic (Feb 24, 2011)

hey guys I am new here to and just looked up papaer modeling it looks really neat. I wouldnt mind seeing some of your paper models as well.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone ever even used the part of hobby take there for a while (AND STILL WONDERING), But You know I have seen some Nice scale Cars and trucks done in this format, That where very interesting indeed, More Abstract the true to form when completed really, I Think that's why I enjoy doing plastic car and truck kits my self there a little more true to form when completed, But I can think of a lot of things that can be paper modeled that would be Very elegant when completed my self and no one said Anything about them having to me Cars Or trucks, LETS SEE SOME PICTURES HERE GUYS, As well as, welcome all the new guys to Any the Hobby talk forms here, I was just Surfing throw my self and having a look, I'm over in Model Cars, if anyone wont to have a look at anything I have done there, As well as some of the other builders there as well, You would be welcome anywhere I should think that is if you haven't already stooped buy,..........."WELLCOME ABOARD"

Ian


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Never heard of paper models.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Welcome, Aero! Normally I'm a plastic modeler but have been in a slump for a number of reasons (including economic). So to fill in the gap, and to sort of restart my engine, I've been dabbling in paper models. Still a rank beginner though, my builds aren't particularly clean...for that matter, I work on so many at a time that I've finished very few so far! I've a few of Uhu's sci-fi vessels, and am focusing right now on figure kits.

Buc, you should definitely check them out, maybe do an image search. There's some amazing stuff being done with cardstock.


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

still waiting on some pics lol 






____________________________

Sweet gaming site http://pitbullgaming.freeclanforum.com/


----------



## kevin456 (Jun 30, 2011)

welcome dude and please can you give me some pics of your paper modeling???


----------

